# which place is your favorite in Australia?



## isabella

Australis is a beautiful country, and every place has its unique style. which place do yo like best? why do you like there?


----------



## Dexter

It's hard to find just one. For me as a Sutherland Shire citizen Kurnell is possibly one of them - so different to the crowded Cronulla. It has small but lovely beaches, Botany Bay National Park, great places to walk. Kurnell was actually the place where Capt Cook landed when he discovered Australia. 

As for places outside Sydney - Wollongong is among the top ones. Mainly thanks to its beaches and some great views.


----------



## Little Mary Moon

There are so many great places in Australia (and I only saw such a small part of it) that it is really hard to tell which is my favorite. Daintree Rainforest is just an amazing spot, it is a Garden Eden on Earth. The clear nightly sky full of stars and the milky way in the Outback was just breathtaking. But there is also the whitest sand in the world at Hyams Beach at Jervis Bay... well, I'm sure that when I keep on traveling I find many more places I might call my favorites...


----------



## Ashley Wilis

Sydney, NSW......Its a great place.. because I live here...


----------



## isabella

yeah, i know. if let me answer, i think it is hard to find,as Australia is a nice country,we love all places.
but i like to choose the place beside the seas,because i love sea~


----------



## Skydancer

There's so much beauty here that it is impossible to choose just one place. Some of my favorites, in no special order, are:

*Byron Bay* for the funky scene and gorgeous seashore, and the lighthouse walk...

*Sydney Harbour* side

*Mt Warning* in northern NSW - one can do a walk up the mountain to view the sunrise over the distant ocean

*Whitsunday Islands*

*Noosa* on the Sunshine Coast, and the surrounding seaside towns

*The Countryside* all over Australia, the vast expanses, endlessly long drives without encountering "civilisation"....

*Thursday Island* in the Torres Straight - I spent some time there as a teenager, and at first, I hated the place. We had no TV or shopping malls. After a few weeks, I began to notice that it has the most amazing sunsets, starry skies and bluest sparkling waters. .. In the afternoons we waded through the ocean reefs at low tide with colorful tropical fish swimming right past. Just magical. We had Sunday lunch at the same hotel that W Somerset Maugham stayed at and wrote some of his exotic travel tales from.The Islanders are sweet and hospitable. They don't have the concept of ownership, and shared everything selflessly. I haven't been back for many years, hope it is still as unspoilt as back then...

I could write a list 10 pages long, of my favorite Australian places.... it is a wonderful special country and we are lucky to be here


----------



## isabella

oh, skydancer. thanks for your advoices. they are good places and worth to go.
and your photo is so nice~~


----------



## Oz Adventurer

*Travelling around affordably*

What lovely choices! The Whitsundays are gorgeous - I went on a sail boat all the way to the outer reef, as well as Fraser Island, Rainbow Beach, and The Great Barrier Reef. There are so many great tours to go on, and if you do a package deal you can get them so cheaply! I went with Tribal Travel, if you're in Brisbane there's a great shop on George Street - it's massive and red and you can't miss it!


----------



## isabella

dark bule sea,beautiful rainbow beach,funny water sports and interesting crafts~~wow,how nice is it!


----------



## stevie

where the beach is is my favourite lol


----------



## isabella

yeah,me too. i love the beach and the sea!!


----------



## lewispaul

No doubt, Australia is the beautiful Island. But Byron Bay I think most beautiful place in the Australia famous for Crystal Castle, luxury hotels, attractive seashore.


----------



## kiwi12

Seal Rocks near Forster, NSW. It is paradise.


----------



## Builder

all the place in Australia is unique and nice


----------



## AngelesAds

Perth, but of course now it is the most expensive place to live in Australia and one of the most expensive places to live in the world. However I just checked the price of fresh milk here in Manila against the price in Perth and its 46cents more expensive here in Manila... so I think Aussie have it ok...


----------



## Philip

ramkeshplt said:


> Australia really does have it all.
> 
> I have a great view of the city Sydney from West End. I have also booked (spam removed)


Can we please do something about these spammers?


----------



## shanti

There're so many places that have captured my heart here in Australia that it's really hard to pick 'the one'. But my all time favourites include:

- Noosa, Sunshine Coast
- The Whitsundays
- Daintree National Park 
- Shark Bay, WA
- Kangaroo Island, SA


----------



## AngieFerrer

I like Sydney, It's very cosmopolitan and lot's to see


----------



## Moanah

Sydney I would say  just love it.


----------



## MarkHoath

For tourism i swear by uluru / ayers rock.

Its awesome and for 4 days its so tranquil and beautiful.

To live... Sydney if you dont need to drive.

Melbourne if you dont mind wet winters and love food


----------



## olivetreez

I've been to perth twice, It's my dream to live there permanently


----------



## shazz

Sydney for me but then again I haven't been around all of australia to compare with other places


----------



## robbrunning

Whitsundays I would say is the most stunning location (white haven beach).


----------



## Charles_Haynes

We've lived in Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, Hobart, and Brisbane. They all have their charms, but I love Melbourne as a place to live.

That said - Tassie is the most beautiful state IMO. The year we lived there we spent every weekend just driving around. The west is amazing and wild, the center is unspoilt and beautiful, the east has amazing beaches and there are gorgeous forests and scenery everywhere.


----------



## sushilkin

I think Melbourne is a Great Place to live in Australia. It has been awarded a Most Livable City in the World for the last 4 years. I found living cost here is cheaper than Sydney.


----------



## AussieNemesis

Adelaide which is home, but I liked Perth when I lived there too it's just more expensive and a bit backwards LOL


----------



## chloejessica

Hi all!

I'm on my third trip to aus (first two were holidays, this one is WHV).

my first trip in 2009 was a 2 week trip with contiki (guided tour company) and i did sydney to cairns and loved it! I made some great friends and in 2011 i decided to return when on a sabbatical from work and stay with my friend for 8 weeks on the gold coast! After returning home i never felt the same and just knew i have to come back on a whv to fund my travels...I landed in March 2014 and started in Melbourne, 11 months later and I'm still in Melbourne! I just absolutely love it, the people, the different cultures, food, drink, sites!! I cant get enough. It also helps that i met the love of my life here  and now im in the middle of preparing a defacto visa app!

p.s whitsundays come in a close second!


----------



## Kah86k

I've been here since November and since we have no plans to leave, we have been slowly venturing out. I am a beach person through and through and LOVE the Great Ocean Road. I dont think I could ever get sick of the scenery. The drive to Lorne is beautiful. I also love Philip Island, But, we havent left Victoria yet. Everywhere we go I find the scenery stunning and Im so grateful to be here


----------



## blitzaccessories

Sydney is best..


----------



## natasha1

I prefer Gold Coast


----------



## sandieb

isabella said:


> Australis is a beautiful country, and every place has its unique style. which place do yo like best? why do you like there?


I love Sydney because of all of the different beautiful beaches.


----------



## Lashie

Lived in Perth for a year, but I've spent a week in Melbourne, really love that city


----------



## 530i

Gold Coast - southern end, and Sydney!


----------



## josephmundadan

It has been only few months for us in Australia, but already in love with Sydney.


----------

